
New iPhone 11 and iPhone 11 Pro Models Ditch 3D Touch in Favor of Haptic Touch - GutenYe
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/09/10/iphone-11-no-3d-touch/
======
baggy_trough
Thank goodness. 3D Touch was the "randomly do some other operation 5% of the
time" misfeature for me.

